

Your customers react to colors based on their culture - cdgreen1
http://www.whatmakesthemclick.net/2011/01/12/100-things-you-should-know-about-people-51-you-react-to-colors-based-on-your-culture/

======
zb
I can't for the life of me work out why that infographic is in the shape of a
wheel, instead of a list with the actual meanings written next to it instead
of numbers and a key.

~~~
Luyt
A matrix would be much more usable indeed, but maybe the author thought colors
should always be shown in 'color wheels'.

------
blahedo
The colour wheel is interesting. Although, I wonder about "Asian" being
distinct from "Japanese" and "Chinese", and I wonder why they didn't at least
put these adjacent to each other, and Eastern European adjacent to
Western/American.

